# No help in my area



## jlambert (Jul 13, 2002)

There does not seem to be a doctor in my area - Colorado Springs, Colorado who really understands IBS. I turn 48 on friday and my one birthday wish is to never see another birthday. I think about how I can end the pain without committing suicide and causing my wonderful family and children grief. I had such a beautiful, successful life, great career, and loving relationships, now all gone. I have been misdiagnosed for 5 years, had 4 surgeries in the last 5 years, and am severely depressed. I used to be smart, pretty, and energetic, now I feel like an emotional and physical cripple. My doctor is a D.O. who really does not understand the severe pain, or IBS. I have bad fevers, which does not seem to be a symptom of this disease. I would travel anywhere for a study which could help me. Any advise is truly appreciated.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Don't tell me Colorado Springs is as cut off from reality as Murfreesboro, TN, please. I'm thinking of moving there.If you're looking for a psychologist I can get some names for you if you bc your ok. I have relatives who live there. if you're looking for a good GI doctor or M.D. you might want to look for the thread in the general ibs forum that lists 'good' doctors.tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hissister, I am sorrry to hear its so bad right now for you. We have a lot of resources here. For IBS one of if not the top place is the UNC in North Carolina. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ Have you been to a good GI doctor?Fevers, are not a symptom of IBS so you know. Not sure what four surgeries you had, because you didn't say, but seeing a good gi doctor and getting some therpay and help for the depression is a major start in the right direction. I wish you the best and there are people to see and things to do that should make a big difference for you and like I said there are a ton of resources here. Hang in there.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello, my heart goes out to you... you sound very much like I did.You need to find a qualified gastroenterologist:Try this AMA (American Medical Assn.) Link. Type in your city and zip code. http://www.ama-assn.org/iwcf/iwcfmgr206/SE...e=aps_specialty You first need to have a definite diagnosis of IBS. When you get one, consider many of the treatment options, and take a peek at the link below my name for one of those options. Since you posted on this forum, this will give you one alternative that has been helpful, especially with the extras things you are dealing with. I have had 4 surgeries in addition to having IBS, so I can relate. Hang in there, and best wishes.


----------

